# new P225



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Folks

just picked up a sig P225. Was going to wait until next year but the panic caused by the Cali shooting,impending gun "control"... cause d me to look at one now. MY lgs owner said he may not get anothe r for months----so GLAD I picked it up. shoots great . Out of 50 rounds, most groups @ 25 feet were in the 2" range.(124 gr zvz fmj ammo) several same hole hits. I am very impressed. Taking it back tomorrow. Sorry no pics. I suck with a camera:anim_lol::smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very cool. I have held one, and they are sweet. Awfully tempted to get one myself!


----------

